# Oh how Harley has changed



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I thought I would update you on how much Harley has changed. I'm sure you will all agree its so easy to forget just how much and how quickly they do- I am always getting people saying (usually when i'm "hanging out at Costa" ) "oh hasn't he grown" or "isn't he changing!" whilst I can see he is changing, how can one miss his beard  and I get him weighed every few weeks and from 2.43kg when I brought him home he is now 7.7kg! at 4months so I know he is growing but I just don't see it but at the weekend I was looking at the first photos and was amazed.....have a look!

remember him at 8 weeks










well the following were taken at 19wks 4 days on his first really long walk through Ashridge and Little Gaddesden. The first of last photos I am so pleased with I am going to get enlarged it is just beautiful, well there are a few so here goes and enjoy.

We started with a little training.....chicken retrieval! (no chickens were harmed.....)










The first time he had seen a horse....










mum what the hell is that!










mud monster 










in the fern










mmm what does it taste like










show jumping...










and he cleared it.....










so many new things to smell....










and now mummy's favourites!!!
on return.....


















and these just blow me away .......... especially the first one.


























so there he is and I love him more every second of every minute of every hour of every day! Thank you Harley....roud::ilmc::hug:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> I love him more every second of every minute of every hour of every day!


Neither wonder you do Mary, he is so handsome, and his character really shows through in your beautiful photos. I loved Harley when I saw him when I joined the forum - I loved his toybox, my Baby Izzy has one now too, makes me think of Harley when she jumps in with her toys


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Mary, they are beautiful photos! Harley really is a handsome boy. He's getting a gorgeous wave in his coat.  Rufus sends hugs! 

Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wow he has grown since poo fest!! he is such a lovely looking boy!! great picture too x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am so envious that people can take such wonderful photos of their dogs. They are fantastic photos of a beautiful boy.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous as ever!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics of Harley, thanks for sharing Mary... 

I love the pic of his bum jumping over the log ... 

Has his coat got any darker ?? Lighter ?? It looks dark gold ... nice colour xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures. I'm going to have to get my camera out and see if I can get better ones than just using my iphone.

Millie just sits and looks at the horses the same as Harley, its like they are assessing the situation. She does the same when she meets deer, swans, rabbits - now she just chases them!.

I love the one of Harley in front of the hydrangea plant, the blue and greens compliment his colouring.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh how he is growing up! I love him! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah i always love reading about how Harley is getting on and seeing his adventures, you are both so lucky, a proper partnership, I love the hydrandea shot as well and the ones with the crops, superb x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow - such a big difference since poo fest - stunning photos Mary, he looks fantastic.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow ...hasn't he grown

He's at that lovely in between stage, like a late teenager, where you begin to see the adult features developing. He's gorgeous.

J x


----------

